# Our Leopard Gecko moulting



## LadyFlynt (Mar 9, 2009)

The kids were gifted a Leopard Gecko when Pedro the Chinchilla moved to Florida. He is a male name Spock (yes, as in the vulcan...ew, that just reminded me of V - The Final Battle, with the lizard aliens and all...)

Anyhow, I got one good shot at the beginning of the shed and it was interesting to watch as he would use his mouth to pull his skin off of his arms (it was like taking off a shirt). He ate it as he went along.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 9, 2009)

They're probably quite fun. My wife has a bearded dragon named Skylar (androgynous for a reason) who is very animated and fun to have around. It would be a lie to say that the animal didn't have a personality.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, they do have personalities...and preferences (ours refuses canned crickets...they have to be living or he won't touch them).


----------



## Zenas (Mar 9, 2009)

Ours loves hunting his own crickets as well.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 9, 2009)

weird and interesting.


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a really well-taken photo.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pic


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 10, 2009)

That is just really disgusting!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like he's wearing a clear plastic rain poncho with a hoody. A fashionable guy, isn't he?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2009)

sjonee said:


> That is just really disgusting!



 There is always one that thinks that. Disgusting, but cool!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Looks like he's wearing a body-suit that has a hoody.



It came off like a bodysuit also. The coolest part was watching him hold the skin with his mouth and pull his arms and legs out of it...it was like pulling off a lady's glove.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL...no, picturing those long socialite gloves that ladies of a certain class used to wear.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2009)

Cool gecko! A good friend of mine has a gecko that makes really cool noises if you hold it wrong.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 10, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> The kids were gifted a Leopard Gecko when Pedro the Chinchilla moved to Florida. He is a male name Spock (yes, as in the vulcan...ew, that just reminded me of *V - The Final Battle*, with the lizard aliens and all...)



My mother loved that V mini-series. She was a real sci-fi junkie.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 10, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> LOL...no, picturing those long socialite gloves that ladies of a certain class used to wear.



I never knew my mother's gloves were socialites. I know she has class. I have many memories of her donning gloves before church or going out to town.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Cool gecko! A good friend of mine has a gecko that makes really cool noises if you hold it wrong.



I'm guessing you've done it 



tcalbrecht said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > The kids were gifted a Leopard Gecko when Pedro the Chinchilla moved to Florida. He is a male name Spock (yes, as in the vulcan...ew, that just reminded me of *V - The Final Battle*, with the lizard aliens and all...)
> ...



I liked it also  It came on at least a couple of years in a row. My stepdad, my eldest son, and myself are all sci fi junkies.



LawrenceU said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...no, picturing those long socialite gloves that ladies of a certain class used to wear.
> ...


Your mama went out in the day with the long ones on? Church gloves are cool...I'm afraid I would be looked at rather strangely (not that I'm not already) if I tried to wear those.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 10, 2009)

> Your mama went out in the day with the long ones on? Church gloves are cool...I'm afraid I would be looked at rather strangely (not that I'm not already) if I tried to wear those.



Heavens No! The long gloves, to the elbow or longer, were reserved for evening only. The gloves she wore to church were not always short, however. Depending upon the length of her sleeves they might go up to the middle of her forearm.

I know I'm crazy, but I miss the days when women dressed like women and men dressed like men; when women wore gloves and men wore hats.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> > Your mama went out in the day with the long ones on? Church gloves are cool...I'm afraid I would be looked at rather strangely (not that I'm not already) if I tried to wear those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree! (and the evening ones were what I meant by "socialite"...to fancy dinners and balls, etc).


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I know I'm crazy, but I miss the days when women dressed like women and men dressed like men; when women wore gloves and men wore hats.



What do you mean? Our cultural dress code has just changed a little. Now our women where sweatpants with "hottie" across the butt and our men wear WWE shirts. The problem is...?


----------

